# Much overdo update!



## Sgirl23 (May 25, 2008)

I know lots of people wondered where I went. Haha. I'm still gaining and I'm posting pics. today!  Anyway, I'm doing fantastic...and continue to stuff myself almost 24 hours a day. Sorry I didn't do this earlier! I hope this works. 

View attachment 0525081748.jpg


View attachment 0525081749.jpg


View attachment 0525081749a.jpg


----------



## Sgirl23 (May 25, 2008)

also i can no longer close those shorts. i have to tuck in the flaps and let my belly hang freely.


----------



## Aireman (May 25, 2008)

WOW! Great googalymoogaly! Wonderful of you to share your growth with us and you look very happy with your new sexy body.


----------



## Totmacher (May 25, 2008)

:smitten::smitten::eat2::wubu:


----------



## The Fat Man (May 25, 2008)

If I may ask, how much have you gained?


----------



## plumpum (May 25, 2008)

Simply STUNNING! :eat2::smitten:

Looking fantastically delicious!


----------



## Paquito (May 25, 2008)

humanahumanahumanahumanahumanahumana :smitten:


----------



## Curious Jane (May 25, 2008)

very inspiring! thanks for those posts


----------



## TotallyReal (May 25, 2008)

You look positively _fantastic_.


----------



## Totmacher (May 26, 2008)

Finally found my tongue. I've always been of the opinion that you were beautiful, but... Wow! You look _good_. I'm impressed. Oh, and, not to be rude, but the word is, "overdue". I don't think you could possibly, "overdo" anything  .


----------



## Sgirl23 (May 26, 2008)

i'm glad everyone likes my results. i'm having just as great a time gaining all this lovely poundage! although one day it really hit me like... damn! i'm getting up there. since my last post i've probably gained around 25-30 pounds. i'm not exactly sure. anyway, glad everyone's enjoying it.


----------



## Caine (May 26, 2008)

Wow, you're looking fantastic, quite amazingly lovely:smitten:


----------



## GordoNegro (May 26, 2008)

I'm sure many on this board will have no problems falling asleep tonight.
Adorable photos.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 27, 2008)

Sgirl23 said:


> also i can no longer close those shorts. i have to tuck in the flaps and let my belly hang freely.



oh wow SGirl...that's an incredible amount of weight you put on. In my opinion you look great, especially the beautiful face pic....keep us updated hun


----------



## Ojiryojoji (May 27, 2008)

I realize that there is important text here I should be reading within this post you've made, but somehow I cant force myself to focus on anything but the photos......

Wonderful pics.


----------



## tioobs (May 27, 2008)

Sgirl23 said:


> I know lots of people wondered where I went. Haha. I'm still gaining and I'm posting pics. today!  Anyway, I'm doing fantastic...and continue to stuff myself almost 24 hours a day. Sorry I didn't do this earlier! I hope this works.


A wonderful woman with a pretty face and a lovely bellie like that, I love that.You can continue:eat2:


----------



## AgentSkelly (May 27, 2008)

Hot damm! I hope you got bigger pants for your belly to grow


----------



## fatgirl33 (May 27, 2008)

You have a gorgeous smile, and a wonderful belly. I love the profile shot you included, it really highlights your belly's curvature.

Keep up the good work!
Brenda


----------



## td0057 (May 28, 2008)

My Goodness!

Obviously you don't know what you do to all the guys when you post pictures like that. But we certainly don't mind! Thanks!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 28, 2008)

Sgirl23 said:


> also i can no longer close those shorts. i have to tuck in the flaps and let my belly hang freely.


super cute belly!
what's people's general reaction when you walk around with yr belly out?


----------



## shawnbd (May 30, 2008)

you are beautiful! keep the updates coming please!


----------



## forced into delurking (Jun 7, 2008)

You are a beautiful young lady and I absolutely love how big your belly is.


----------



## fattord (Jun 7, 2008)

You are SO Hot. Post more PLEASE!


----------



## timlinsley2004 (Jun 8, 2008)

Sgirl23 said:


> I know lots of people wondered where I went. Haha. I'm still gaining and I'm posting pics. today!  Anyway, I'm doing fantastic...and continue to stuff myself almost 24 hours a day. Sorry I didn't do this earlier! I hope this works.



Hey, you look absolutely great! How big are you intending to get?

Tim xxx


----------



## Paquito (Jun 9, 2008)

I can only aspire to have a belly like that :smitten:


----------



## jackvio (Jun 10, 2008)

Please start a paysite. I'd be the first to join, and many others would follow.


----------



## Sw1235 (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't generally comment or write on these boards but on this occassion i will, only because the poster of this thread has an absolutely amazing body and i am sure many, many FA's will agree, thanks very much for posting  Such a great belly - you have made my day!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 10, 2008)

Anyone notice the last 10 or so comments were made by people with an average of 10 total posts.....something's fishy here


----------



## Sw1235 (Jun 10, 2008)

hey Khayes, i am for real i had never posted but she has what i see as a near perfect body so i'd thought i'd post that is all...


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 10, 2008)

Sw1235 said:


> hey Khayes, i am for real i had never posted but she has what i see as a near perfect body so i'd thought i'd post that is all...



True, I'll give you that....she is quite the gorgeous goddess


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 10, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Anyone notice the last 10 or so comments were made by people with an average of 10 total posts.....something's fishy here



So... are you saying you don't agree with them?


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 11, 2008)

Totmacher said:


> So... are you saying you don't agree with them?



No, I agree with them....I just think it could be a case of ballot stuffing so to speak.

Don't mind me, I read detective novels at work so sometimes I get suspicions for no reason.


----------



## eyesforyou (Jun 11, 2008)

damn gurl you lookin good in dem jeans...
lol you look amazing, THANK YOU for sharing


----------



## fabeantownluver (Jun 11, 2008)

wow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sgirl23 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the lovely compliments! I try to at least cover my belly if I'm going out somewhere. It doesn't always work though. When it comes peaking out, I've gotten stares and what not, but I generally don't really pay attention to the negative people anymore. I just enjoy myself and stuff myself silly!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 11, 2008)

Sgirl23 said:


> Thanks everyone for all the lovely compliments! I try to at least cover my belly if I'm going out somewhere. It doesn't always work though. When it comes peaking out, I've gotten stares and what not, but I generally don't really pay attention to the negative people anymore. I just enjoy myself and stuff myself silly!



Good thinking, don't worry about the haters when you have so many guy that love what they see...including me ;-)


----------



## forced into delurking (Jun 11, 2008)

There is nothing fishy about what I have posted. I only have a name because I have to. I would much rather lurk. I only comment when I feel the need to and this young lady is perfect. She is beautiful, has a great smile and a very sexy body.


----------



## Tychondarova (Jun 12, 2008)

W..O..W.....

That is one impressive belly! My god, its amazing! How do you even keep that covered?

You are absolutely beautiful, and with a great body to boot! More pics please!:wubu:

-Ty


----------



## Lostman (Jun 12, 2008)

Tychondarova said:


> W..O..W.....
> 
> That is one impressive belly!



My thoughts exactly, but I see you already posted them!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jun 12, 2008)

Damn, you've gotten fat! O_O

Awesome. n__n


----------



## Mack27 (Jun 12, 2008)

Those pictures just turned around a horrible day. Gorgeous!


----------



## ravfa (Jun 14, 2008)

Just another, late, rave & thank you for those great pics. Yes your burgeoning body is filling out spectacularly, especially that awesome belly. Love how it's bulging out proudly past your breasts now. . .a testament to your unabated appetite. But. . .that last pic. . .Wow. . .what beautiful creamy smooth skin, what a pretty face, and what a radiant smile. Hope you'll keep us updated on your progress. You certainly seem to be relishing it!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 15, 2008)

Well, I think you look great! If you're lovin' it (and I know you are, lol), keep at it!


----------



## forced into delurking (Jul 11, 2008)

I keep waiting for the next update of this beautiful young lady. I love her smile and her body is to die for.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 11, 2008)

forced into delurking said:


> I keep waiting for the next update of this beautiful young lady. I love her smile and her body is to die for.



lol keep waiting dude, her new job's got her busy and running around, probably lost a few lbs since then.


----------

